# Ramponierter Schwertgriff



## Orgoron (11. Dezember 2009)

Nach dem in den ersten Stunden Randomepics in den neuen 5er Heros wie blöd gedroppt sind (unter anderem besagtes Questitem) hat Blizz mit einem Patch die droppchance runtergeschraubt.

Ganz grosses Kino Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GZ an alle die ihn schon haben.

Sollter der Griff auf dem Niveau von anderen Randomepics droppen dürfte die Chance den jemals zu sehen ab jetzt für andere Spieler bei so knapp über Null liegen. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Dezember 2009)

na toll dann muss ich wohl das scheißteil doch für 6k im aha kaufen -.- narf


----------



## Willtaker (11. Dezember 2009)

und da sagt nochmal einer "never play on a patch-day" *seufz*


----------



## Lari (11. Dezember 2009)

Die Schizophrenie der WoW Community:
"Man bekommt Epics hinterhergeschmissen!"
und ändern sie es im Falle von Quel Delar und anderen Random Epics
"Toll Blizz, scheiss Nerf!!11elfelf"

Hmmm, meinen Herzensquetscher wllt ich eh nicht austauschen, mir isses wurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (11. Dezember 2009)

Naja nur bißchen unfair gegenüber denen die Probs mit dem Patch hatten oder am Mittwoch keine Zeit gehabt haben ..das is auch alles :/


----------



## Natar (11. Dezember 2009)

wie blöd gedroppt?

ich hab den noch nie droppen sehn :/


----------



## N00blike (11. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> wie blöd gedroppt?
> 
> ich hab den noch nie droppen sehn :/




This^^


----------



## Turkod (11. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> wie blöd gedroppt?
> 
> ich hab den noch nie droppen sehn :/



Am Mittwoch war ich mit 2 Chars in den 3 Hero Instanzen und das Ding is 3 mal gedroppt, habs trotzdem net bekommen!
Heute Morgen war 1 Schwertgriff für 20K Gold im AH! oO


----------



## Card09 (11. Dezember 2009)

Um wieviel % wurde die dropprate denn runtergeschraubt? von 5% auf 0,5% oder was?

Wennse schon sone scheisse machen dann sollnse ma schön alle die bis jetzt gedroppt sind entfernen oder den misst gleich auf 0,5% setzen...


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Dezember 2009)

lol dann binich mit 6k ja noch gut dran >.<


----------



## Mäuserich (11. Dezember 2009)

Card09 schrieb:


> Um wieviel % wurde die dropprate denn runtergeschraubt? von 5% auf 0,5% oder was?
> 
> Wennse schon sone scheisse machen dann sollnse ma schön alle die bis jetzt gedroppt sind entfernen oder den misst gleich auf 0,5% setzen...


Die aktuelle Droprate würde mich zugegeben auch sehr interessieren.

Aber Card09 erklär mir doch mal bitte was es dir bringt wenn du es jetzt anderen wegnimmst. Schön traurig so viel Missgunst...


----------



## Elaera (11. Dezember 2009)

och mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein freund hats bekommen... 2 x in den den 3 inis gedroppt... waren beide erstaunt, da es ja hiess es hätte nur ne dropchance von 0.1% . Schade für die (wie ich) die noch keine möglichkeit hatten die neuen inis zu sehen, und gz an die dies halt schon haben. 

hab mich schon drauf gefreut, aber was will man tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinj (11. Dezember 2009)

scheiß drauf schattengram is sowieso viel geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liiu (11. Dezember 2009)

Na toll, war bisher jeden Tag in allen drei Heros und mindestens 1 mal in jeder normalen und hab das Ding noch nicht mal dropen sehen.

Und nein, 30k Gold für eine olle Waffe, die mit Patch 4.0 wieder gegen grüne Questbelohnungen ausgetauscht wird, ist mir das Teil garantiert nicht Wert.


----------



## Kamaji (11. Dezember 2009)

Yinj schrieb:


> scheiß drauf schattengram is sowieso viel geiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/SIGN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekrit (11. Dezember 2009)

4x gedropt bei einem run.... und bekommen hab ich keins!!! -.-


----------



## TheZzzooommm (11. Dezember 2009)

könntest du vielleicht ma posten wo du gelsen hast das die dropp chance runter gesetzt wurde?


----------



## SeToY (11. Dezember 2009)

Ist Quel'Delar denn so toll? Hab'n Mage als Main und würde wissen, ob es sich lohnt, das ding zu "farmen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@über mir:



> 12/9/09
> 
> * Onyxia has settled down and is once again killable and flying in the proper areas during phase 2.
> * Icetouched Earthragers casting Avalanche now deals appropriate damage.
> ...



www.mmo-champion.com


----------



## saat4ever (11. Dezember 2009)

SeToY schrieb:


> Ist Quel'Delar denn so toll? Hab'n Mage als Main und würde wissen, ob es sich lohnt, das ding zu "farmen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja kommt drauf an, also 10 ICC dropen gleichwertige Waffen, deswegen ist es jetzt nicht so besonders aber was ich geil fand war die Questreihe. Die hat mir echt sehr viel Spass gemacht, sowas sollte Blizz öfters machen.


----------



## SeToY (11. Dezember 2009)

HMm.. naja, bin gerade dabei, das ding zu Tempern in den Seelendingern.
Davor war ja nur gelaufe und "als allianzler verkleiden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann's wer mal fix für Caster posten?


So, i'm out - weihnachtsessen mitter firma *g*


----------



## chriss95 (11. Dezember 2009)

ich finde das gut 
es ist eine gute waffe und wäre auch scheise wen man sie in den arsc* gesteckt bekommen würde also heult net so rum 
jedoch ist es scheise das man sie im ah kaufen kann ( des questitem dafür)


----------



## baumthekaito (11. Dezember 2009)

Mir isses wurscht ich bleib bei meinem  Doppelklingenschlächter mit dem ich wenigstens am WK cap bin außerdem werde ich hoffentlich schon bald das schwert oder die axt aus icc 10 bekommen gestern leider nich gedroppt :-(


----------



## Waldemator (11. Dezember 2009)

Oha, bin Tank, hab beim Spielen nur den Tooltip "Startet eine Quest" gelesen und habs einfach mal erwürfelt und gestartet, noch bevor ich wusste was es ist. Als mich dann die Hexe geflamed hat wars auch schon zu spät :-/. Naja, nehm ichs halt für secondequip...


----------



## Basterd (11. Dezember 2009)

Waldemator schrieb:


> Oha, bin Tank, hab beim Spielen nur den Tooltip "Startet eine Quest" gelesen und habs einfach mal erwürfelt und gestartet, noch bevor ich wusste was es ist. Als mich dann die Hexe geflamed hat wars auch schon zu spät :-/. Naja, nehm ichs halt für secondequip...



Kannst auch verkaufen / verschenken, ist nicht BoP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valibaba (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich will deine Quelle !!! Wo steht das wegen dem Griff?? 

Bluepost von Gestern:


> * Onyxia hat sich beruhigt und kann wieder erlegt werden. Außerdem fliegt sie in Phase zwei auch wieder in den vorgesehenen Gebieten.
> * Die „Lawine“ des eisberührten Erdwüters verursacht nun den vorgesehenen Schaden.
> * Die Quest “Den Feind vom Leibe halten” kann nun wie vorgesehen abgeschlossen werden.
> * Totems werden wie geplant nicht mehr länger von Ketteneffekten anvisiert.
> ...



Es steht nur was von der neuen *Schlachtzuginni *und nicht von den normalen Heros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also beruhigt euch mal wieder!

lg


----------



## Basterd (11. Dezember 2009)

Listed below are recent fixes we have applied to the game. Keep in mind  that some of these changes may not be active until after the realm has  been restarted.

To review previous in-game fixes, please visit: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...58456&sid=1

*12/9/09*

Onyxia has settled down and is once again killable and flying in the proper areas during phase 2.
Icetouched Earthragers casting Avalanche now deals appropriate damage.
The quest "Keeping the Enemy at Bay" is now completable.
Totems are no longer targeted by chain effects as intended.
The Death Knight chest piece, Scourgelord Chestguard, has been updated to reflect appropriate tanking statistics.
Emblem of Triumph quartermasters now exchanges one Emblem of Conquest for one Emblem of Triumph.
The NPC Usuri Brightcoin in Dalaran now exchanges one Emblem of Triumph for one Emblem of Frost.
Bosses no longer respawn in the new Frozen Halls 5 player dungeon after being defeated.
Scourgelord Tyrannus now heals to full when the encounter begins.
The chance for epic items to drop off trash mobs in the Icecrown Citadel raid dungeons has been reduced.
*The chance for epic items to drop off trash mobs in the Frozen Halls 5 player dungeons has been reduced.*
Running up the ramp at the end of the 3rd encounter in Halls of Reflection will no longer disconnect players. http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...43673&sid=1
Trading soulbound items will no longer make them appear as lost. http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...42445&sid=1
Improved Counterspell now triggers Burning Determination as intended.
The Call to Arms: Warsong Gulch daily quest is now properly offered to players of all levels.
The quest "No Mercy for the Merciless" can now be completed as intended.


----------



## XRayFanatic (11. Dezember 2009)

Auf Dun Morogh, Allianz, gestern für 75k im AH, heute morgen war er weg ..... manche haben echt Kohle ....


----------



## Th0m45 (11. Dezember 2009)

Lies lieber die englischen PN, in der deutschen Übersetzung fehlt der Teil.
Hab auch nochmal im Blue Tracker geschaut da steht auch nix neueres drin.
In jedem Falle wurde die Chance herabgesetzt - siehe SeToYs und Basterds Post.

Lg


----------



## Stevesteel (11. Dezember 2009)

ist doch wie früher mit dem Buch der Glyphenbeherrschung. Da wurde die Droprate erst runtergesetzt, dann wieder hoch. Genauso verhielt sich das dann mit dem AH-Preis.
Naja, mein Hexer braucht zum Glück das Teil nicht, weil der schon was gleichwertiges hat.
Und sein wir doch mal ehrlich, es ist nur am Anfang so teuer und so begehrt, wer will sowas noch haben, wenn man aus ICC oder PdoK Heroic bessere Teile leichter bekommt.
Für Twinks ist es eine nette Alternative, aber für Mains, die schon PdoK Heroic-Items haben, lohnt es sich höchstens wegen der schönen Questgeschichte, nicht aber wegen dem Item am Ende.


----------



## Akkani (11. Dezember 2009)

Hm ich komm mir etwas Blind vor, hat wer nen Link zu dem Ding? Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (11. Dezember 2009)

Naja möcht mal sagen weil das anscheinend nich so ganz rübergekommen ist es gibt 3 Dinge die mich daran stören: 

Die ersten die an dem Tag Zeit hatten hatten glück und es ist im AH handelbar.

Ich dachte es wird ne tolle Questreihe womit man ne weile zu tun hat aber die Leut hatten das Teil ja noch am selben oder nächsten Tag auf dem Buckel.

Ich dachte die eigentliche Sache an dem Teil wird die Questreihe und nicht das man einfach nur Droppluck haben muss.

Wie gesagt ganz grosse Sache Blizz wieder mal eine Entäuschung mehr.


----------



## carambarr (12. Dezember 2009)

*The chance for epic items to drop off trash mobs in the Frozen Halls 5 player dungeons has been reduced.


Die Dropchance wurde nicht verringert.
Zählt nicht für Ramponierter Schwertgriff.
*


----------



## BlizzLord (12. Dezember 2009)

Card09 schrieb:


> Um wieviel % wurde die dropprate denn runtergeschraubt? von 5% auf 0,5% oder was?
> 
> Wennse schon sone scheisse machen dann sollnse ma schön alle die bis jetzt gedroppt sind entfernen oder den misst gleich auf 0,5% setzen...



Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof Mädchen...


----------



## Arosk (12. Dezember 2009)

Hab alle HC's am ersten Tag gemacht und nie is eins gedroppt... Naja heute war wieder ein Drop dabei, mußte aber 8 mal rein <.<


----------



## BigWorm (12. Dezember 2009)

Eiskronenzitadelle 25er erster boss dropt caster dolch mit fast 100 spell mehr , is mir lieber .

Die quest für das schwert würd ich schon gern machen aber was soll ´s es wird wohl so selten werden wie zu classic zeiten quel´serra das tank schwert das mit dem buch aus düsterbreuch rauskam !!!

so long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sku (15. Dezember 2009)

gestern in HdR heroic gleich 2 mal in einem run gedropt. einen durfte ich einstecken, mach nachher die q-reihe fertig *g*


----------



## Lari (15. Dezember 2009)

Für viel Gold verkauft, da find ich meinen 10er Hero-Kolben aus der PdoK besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (15. Dezember 2009)

Waldemator schrieb:


> Oha, bin Tank, hab beim Spielen nur den Tooltip "Startet eine Quest" gelesen und habs einfach mal erwürfelt und gestartet, noch bevor ich wusste was es ist. Als mich dann die Hexe geflamed hat wars auch schon zu spät :-/. Naja, nehm ichs halt für secondequip...


Oder stell es ins AH für 10k gold =D


----------



## Lafutsch (15. Dezember 2009)

Immer dieses geflame" ahh ich will dengriff ohh ich bin ein kacknoob und bin zu faulzeit zu investieren" Denkt an wotlkr elease zeiten stufe213 war noch dasbeste!!! un jetzt regensich leut auf weil ja alles so schwer geht, obwohl man 232 zeugs hinterhergeworfen kriegt... Strengt euch mal an leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (15. Dezember 2009)

Lafutsch schrieb:


> Immer dieses geflame" ahh ich will dengriff ohh ich bin ein kacknoob und bin zu faulzeit zu investieren" Denkt an wotlkr elease zeiten stufe213 war noch dasbeste!!! un jetzt regensich leut auf weil ja alles so schwer geht, obwohl man 232 zeugs hinterhergeworfen kriegt... Strengt euch mal an leute!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



laber keinen Stuss. Blizz soll dafür sorgen, dass das Ding mind. jeden 3 Inibesuch dropt. Es hiess ja nicht umsonst "Quel'delar für jedermann".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja ich hab das Ding immer noch net. Sch..... Bl.......


----------



## KING123KING123 (15. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> na toll dann muss ich wohl das scheißteil doch für 6k im aha kaufen -.- narf



für 6k ist das ja fast geschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei uns geht da vor dropp nerf schon nix unter 15k-20k weg.

Die Dropprate war 0,5% vor nerf nach vielen Seiten was auch hinkommt da jeder mob in denn 3 hc ini das item droppen kann.

Mir ist es aber egal hab gleich am Donnerstag Frostnadel im 10er icc bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (15. Dezember 2009)

ihr bezahlt Gold für eine Waffe,die grad mal 10er normal Qualität hat
und in 2 Monaten jeder zweit,dritt Twink besitzen wird

naja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schors (15. Dezember 2009)

oh lol blizz so scheiße, will quel'dalar

vor paar wochen wars noch
lol blizz so scheiße, jeder kriegt scheiß gear xD rofl lol

regt euch mal nicht so auf, es ist nur eine Waffe und kein Heilmittel gegen Krebs ...


----------



## Mondryx (16. Dezember 2009)

Joa... die Dropprate des Schwertgriffs wurde wieder angehoben:

"The drop rate for the Battered Hilt has been increased. "

Laut Arsenal ist die Dropprate nun bei 1-2%. 

Quelle: Link


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (16. Dezember 2009)

4 mal droppen sehn - davon 3 mal am 1. Tag und nix bekommen -.-

Aber mal ehrlich:
Die jenigen von euch die darauf need anmelden und das Teil dann ins AH stellen sind meiner Meinung nach echt das letzte. Warum? Ganz einfach - die andern wollen sich damit durch ein Item verbessern - ihr wollt die Kasse aufstocken weswegen man da auch gleich passen kann (wird aber nie jemand machen).

Vote 4 bind on pickup !


----------



## 19Chico73 (16. Dezember 2009)

SeToY schrieb:


> Ist Quel'Delar denn so toll? Hab'n Mage als Main und würde wissen, ob es sich lohnt, das ding zu "farmen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is nen kleinen Tick Besser als das Ony25er Schwert.
Hatt 30ZM mehr und anstatt Hit hatts Tempo drauf + mehr Ausadauer, dafür weniger Int.


----------



## VILOGITY (16. Dezember 2009)

Yinj schrieb:


> scheiß drauf schattengram is sowieso viel geiler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm, sollte aber dauern bis das einige haben ^^
So lange bin ich mit dem hier http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=50415 erstmal zufrieden, macht auch toll aua ;-)


----------



## uomosato (16. Dezember 2009)

Nekrit schrieb:


> 4x gedropt bei einem run.... und bekommen hab ich keins!!! -.-





jo, schon klae


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (16. Dezember 2009)

uomosato schrieb:


> jo, schon klae



Bei der Dropchance von Mittwoch eig. nix all zu Besonderes - ist bei mir auch 2 mal in der Schmiede der Seelen und dann gleich noch 1 mal in der Grube gedroppt.


----------



## sixninety69 (16. Dezember 2009)

An Patchday haben das Ding sehr viele droppen sehen, ich geh mal aus das mind. 2 von 15 Leuten das Ding dann auch tatsächlich erwürfelt haben...
Diese haben dann entweder die Qreihe gemacht und ne 251er Waffe for free bekommen oder es verkauft (20.000 bis 30.000g waren locker am 2. bis 3. Tag drin!)

Für alle anderen Spieler die täglich alle 3 hero Inis durch machen und das Ding nie!! droppen sehen ist das verdammt unfair... -.-''
Man kann es nicht mal farmen gehen, nichtmal ohne RL :O Dauert ja Monate bis 5 Leute sich das Ding erfarmen ... : /

Da Blizz das zu verschulden hat hätten sie die Dropprate gleich lassen können! Dann wären die Preise gesunken und keiner benachteiligt worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest eine 2% Chance wäre noch human 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber so ...

Irgendwelche Casuals haben das Ding jetz in Arsch gesteckt bekommen oder Gimpen mit nem Chopper rum deswegen :O

Aber jetz bin ich ja bestimmt egoistisch und gönn es keinen...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
"Laut Arsenal ist die Dropprate nun bei 1-2%. " (=Extrem niedrig!)
Das ist doch die niedrigste Anzeige im Arsenal? Mir sind keine niedrigeren Droppraten im Arsenal bekannt, oder hast du schonmal "Ultra niedrig" als Dropprate im Arsenal gesehen?


----------



## Agyros (16. Dezember 2009)

> Irgendwelche Casuals haben das Ding jetz in Arsch gesteckt bekommen oder Gimpen mit nem Chopper rum deswegen :O



Wenn Du kein verdammter Casual bist, kommst doch eh locker an was besseres. Was jammerst also ?


----------



## XxSTORMxX (16. Dezember 2009)

der griff ist eh nur für leute die in icc10 nix reisen können die waffen haben ja nur itemlvl251 

das einzige warum ich denn will ist es gibt nen erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denn ich bin mit meiner waffe aus icc25 besser dran

und das ding ist niemals 6k gold oder mehr wert


----------



## pie (16. Dezember 2009)

Nur am heulen hier mensch denkt mal bissel nach selbst bei einer dropchance von 0,5% liegt sie noch immer bei 50% pro run, den in der inni befinden sich bekannter weise mehr als nur 1 Mob, dan ist es nurnoch pech oder glück wen se dropt oder net.

Hab gestern die innis zum ersten mal betreten war zwar ziemlich luck aber das drecks teil ist 5 mal gedropt und jeder hat eins gekriegt



mfg
me

Ps: Spiel mal bissel mit den fehlern vlt gehen sie dan weg


----------



## Buitre (16. Dezember 2009)

Hoffe Blizz senkt die Dropchanche noch weiter. WoW ist eh viel zu einfach geworden.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Dezember 2009)

Naja, ich war fast jeden Tag in der Ini und habs erst eimal droppen sehen :'/


----------



## Natar (16. Dezember 2009)

XxSTORMxX schrieb:


> der griff ist eh nur für leute die in icc10 nix reisen können die waffen haben ja nur itemlvl251
> 
> das einzige warum ich denn will ist es gibt nen erfolg
> 
> ...



1. was hat icc10 und 25 mit skill zu tun?
2. da ist beträchtlich mehr als 6k gold drinne



> Nur am heulen hier mensch denkt mal bissel nach selbst bei einer dropchance von 0,5% liegt sie noch immer bei 50% pro run, den in der inni befinden sich bekannter weise mehr als nur 1 Mob, dan ist es nurnoch pech oder glück wen se dropt oder net.
> 
> Hab gestern die innis zum ersten mal betreten war zwar ziemlich luck aber das drecks teil ist 5 mal gedropt und jeder hat eins gekriegt



ja ne is klar


----------



## XxSTORMxX (16. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> 1. was hat icc10 und 25 mit skill zu tun?
> 2. da ist beträchtlich mehr als 6k gold drinne




skill? was willst du? hat doch nie jmd was von skill gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und es kann schon sein das da mehr als 6k gold "drinne" ist aber es ist es niemals wert


----------



## Flaschenpost (16. Dezember 2009)

> Nach dem in den ersten Stunden Randomepics in den neuen 5er Heros wie blöd gedroppt sind (unter anderem besagtes Questitem) hat Blizz mit einem Patch die droppchance runtergeschraubt.



Jap, das Teil ist über die ersten Run`s bei mir jeweils mindestens einmal (masnchmal sogar mehrfach)  gedropt.

Hatte leider jedes Mal würfelpech und nun wills plötzlich so garnichtmehr dropen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab das Questitem letzten Mittwoch leider nur ein Mal droppen sehen und leider nicht bekommen.
Nun ist es zwischen 15k und 20k Gold im AH.... eigentlich schon fast eine Unverschämtheit, wenn z.B. ein Priester darauf Bedarf würfelt (wie jeder in der Gruppe) um es dann im AH teuer zu verkaufen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Questitem 1. BOP sein und 2. sollten nur die Klassen darauf Bedarf anmelden können, die das Schwert hinterher auch benutzen können.


----------



## Aluarin (16. Dezember 2009)

Quote from: Zarhym
Based on feedback we&#8217;ve been provided by players, we&#8217;d like to make you aware of a couple of changes we are applying to Icecrown Citadel: The Frozen Halls via in-game fixes. *Firstly, we are increasing the drop rate of the Battered Hilt in all three wings of this Heroic five-player dungeon.* We have seen a great deal of discussion about this item&#8217;s chance of dropping since the release of patch 3.3.0 and agree that it is currently too low. As a result, players should find greater accessibility to this item while running these dungeons, or while trading with other players who have it.

In light of this change, we are also removing the chance for the Battered Hilt or any other epic item to drop from the Skeletal Slaves in the Pit of Saron. The need to &#8220;farm&#8221; these creatures for the Battered Hilt should be reduced by our first in-game fix and will no longer result in a chance for epic loot or Battered Hilts.

http://www.mmo-champion.com/

noch fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## little Vulkan (16. Dezember 2009)

Habe mir die Waffe zusammen gequestet und denke dass der Wert des Questitems nicht in Gold aufzuwiegen ist.

Erstens ist es für mich als Gelegenheitsspieler und nicht Raider mit die beste Waffe im Game und zweitens ist es eine absolut gelungende Questreihe, aus denen man einen Einblick in Vergangenheit der Spielwelt erhält. 

Wenn ich dies ins Verhältnis mit so ein wenig fiktiven Gold sehe, kann ich jedem nur Raten kauft euch das Questitem.

Es ist eben nicht nur so eine 0815 Waffe aus ICC, sondern eine Waffe mit "echtem" Hintergrund, eben durch und durch was besonderes.
Eines der wenigen Questitems das in meinen Augen das Prädikat episch verdient hat.

Nur meine Meinung !


----------



## Celissa (16. Dezember 2009)

[





> ihr bezahlt Gold für eine Waffe,die grad mal 10er normal Qualität hat
> und in 2 Monaten jeder zweit,dritt Twink besitzen wird




hm also mit mein anderen 5 twinks war ich drin mehrmals sogar und hab das nie mehr droppen sehn
nur einmal mit mein Main und das war mittwoch nacht´s


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt mal ne Frage: Die Waffen die man dort erhält haben doch Itemlevel 232? Also abgesehen davon, dass die Questreihe sicherlich ganz lustig ist gibt es doch noch nen ganzen Haufen anderer Waffen zu holen.
Viel blöder finde ich, dass man den Gegenstand braucht um die Quest überhaupt zu starten und dann is die Droprate so niedrig, dass es fast unmöglich ist diese zu machen. Andere Gegenstände die man benötigt, um Quests zu starten droppen da deutlich häufiger. Da wärs doch besser gewesen, das Finale Questitem in zB HdR droppen zu lassen mit aktueller Droppchance. Dann kann man die Questreihe wenigstens machen und hat aber am Ende immernoch das Problem mit dem Drop des Questitems.


----------



## campino76 (16. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne Frage: Die Waffen die man dort erhält haben doch Itemlevel 232? Also abgesehen davon, dass die Questreihe sicherlich ganz lustig ist gibt es doch noch nen ganzen Haufen anderer Waffen zu holen...



Nö, die Waffen haben Itemlevel 251


----------



## dergrossegonzo (16. Dezember 2009)

Aluarin schrieb:


> Quote from: Zarhym
> Based on feedback we’ve been provided by players, we’d like to make you aware of a couple of changes we are applying to Icecrown Citadel: The Frozen Halls via in-game fixes. *Firstly, we are increasing the drop rate of the Battered Hilt in all three wings of this Heroic five-player dungeon.* We have seen a great deal of discussion about this item’s chance of dropping since the release of patch 3.3.0 and agree that it is currently too low. As a result, players should find greater accessibility to this item while running these dungeons, or while trading with other players who have it.
> 
> In light of this change, we are also removing the chance for the Battered Hilt or any other epic item to drop from the Skeletal Slaves in the Pit of Saron. The need to “farm” these creatures for the Battered Hilt should be reduced by our first in-game fix and will no longer result in a chance for epic loot or Battered Hilts.
> ...



Nein, danke für die Info.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW: ich hab den Griff seit dem Wochenende und hab die Quest an einem Nachmittag durchgezogen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vagiflor (16. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne Frage: Die Waffen die man dort erhält haben doch Itemlevel 232? Also abgesehen davon, dass die Questreihe sicherlich ganz lustig ist gibt es doch noch nen ganzen Haufen anderer Waffen zu holen.
> Viel blöder finde ich, dass man den Gegenstand braucht um die Quest überhaupt zu starten und dann is die Droprate so niedrig, dass es fast unmöglich ist diese zu machen. Andere Gegenstände die man benötigt, um Quests zu starten droppen da deutlich häufiger. Da wärs doch besser gewesen, das Finale Questitem in zB HdR droppen zu lassen mit aktueller Droppchance. Dann kann man die Questreihe wenigstens machen und hat aber am Ende immernoch das Problem mit dem Drop des Questitems.




hi,

erstens... die Waffen die du bekommst für die Q-reihe sind Itemlevel 251 und 232
zweitens... Blizz hat ja seit gestern die droprate des Griffs warscheinlich nicht um sonst runter gesetzt das genau deswegen nicht jeder zweit und dritt Twink das Teil bekommt und ja wenn ich die Kohlen dazu hätte würde ich mir auch den Griff im Ah für 20k kaufen da es echt ne porno waffe ist und du warscheinlich in nem 25 raid icc auch nicht unbedingt schneller an ne bessere Waffe kommst.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (16. Dezember 2009)

pie schrieb:


> Nur am heulen hier mensch denkt mal bissel nach selbst bei einer dropchance von 0,5% liegt sie noch immer bei 50% pro run, den in der inni befinden sich bekannter weise mehr als nur 1 Mob, dan ist es nurnoch pech oder glück wen se dropt oder net.
> 
> Hab gestern die innis zum ersten mal betreten war zwar ziemlich luck aber das drecks teil ist 5 mal gedropt und jeder hat eins gekriegt



Also bei der vorgestrigen Droprate nehm ich dir die 5 Drops in einem Run nicht ab - nicht bös sein.

Und das mit den 50% Dropchance - nun ja da hast du wohl die Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung nicht wirklich verstanden. Lernt man eig. schon in der Unterstufe Gymnasium. Du hast bei jedem einzelnen Mob eine Chance von sagen wir mal 1% dass der Griff in dem Mob drinnen ist. Das heißt nicht dass du 100 Mobs klatschen musst und dann hast du es einmal fix. Es kann auch sein dass du 10.000 Mobs umhaust und es droppt dir kein einziger den Griff.


----------



## captsharky (16. Dezember 2009)

hi@all

also zum Schwertgriff selber.. nette Idee,..aber:

Es gibt immer mehrere Arten von Spielern. Die einen haben Zeit (vielleicht kein RL oder keine Familie) die können zumindest zeittechnisch die ganze Woche über raiden bis Dienstag Abend und haben (im Normalfall) dann auch dementsprechend Equ, Erfahrung ect. 
Für die mag es von Blizz ne Frechheit sein dass das Schwert anfangs so oft gedroppt ist. "jetzt kriegt jeder noob.. bla bla"

Aber .. es gibt auch Leute die nicht so viel Zeit investieren können..oder stundenlang Abends in irgendwelchen Raids sitzen (weil Sie halt beruflich, privat oder familiär andere Prioritäten haben)

Warum sollen die nicht die Chance haben mal auf eine leichte schnelle Questreihe eine gute Waffe zu bekommen ?

Sind alle Spieler die nicht 24/7 on sind gleich kacknoobs... ? Sollen die alle aufhören WoW zu spielen weil Sie vielleicht / Woche nur 2-6 Stunden Zeit investieren ?

Einziger Fehler von Blizz ist gewesen die Quest nicht wie anders auch Seelengebunden zu machen... bzw keine Tank Waffe mit reinzunehmen als Belohnung.

Und der Rest is normale Wirtschaft.. Angebot und Nachfrage. Einige sind eh nur neidisch weil Sie keine Zwanzigquadrillionen Gold bekommen haben^^

mfg
Sharky


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

öh nicht ganz, Stochastik kommt mit sicherheit nicht in der Unterstufe Gymnasium dran. Eher aber der oberen Mittelstufe, wobei ich Stochastik bis zur elften Jahrgangstufe nicht hatte, nur Algebra. Danach bin ich auf die FOS gewechselt, wo wir erst in der 12ten Jahrgangstufe Stochastik durchnahmen. Also stimmt nicht Incasso Ogrimmar. Und da es eine Dropchance ist, kann dir der Fall genauso bei 99% passieren. Wenn er nunmal Glück hatte ist es gut möglich. Ich hab auch schonmal nen Stack Titanerz in nichtmal 5min gehabt, weil die Dinger zufällig auf meiner Flugroute ihren Respawn hatten.
Vagiflor hast mich ned verstanden. Das nicht jeder mit dem Ding rumlaufen soll is klar. Aber ich hätte es eben besser gefunden, das jeder die Quest machen kann, also irgendwo annehmen kann, jedoch um sie abzuschliessen hätte man zB den Schwertgriff benötigt, der eben selten dropped. So hätte jeder die Questreihe machen können, aber das Item selbst wäre trotzdem selten geblieben.


----------



## c0bRa (16. Dezember 2009)

Hio...

Bevor hier noch mehr Unfug gelabert wird:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/underdev...delar-stats.xml
da sind alle Waffen mit ihren Stats gelistet.

Und nun mal mein Standpunkt zu den Waffen. Das Teil ist auch für Raider interessant, die (wie ich z.b.) in PdK/PdoK 10/25 zwei Eimer Pech an den Füßen kleben haben. PDK clear, jede Woche 2x drin gewesen, 1x ein DKP-Sammler über mir, sonst nie irgendwas waffentechnisch taugliches gedroppt. Also Renn ich mit dem 219er Spektralen Kris aus PdC Hero rum. Mein komplettes Equippment ist von den Stats her abgestimmt. Und wenn man sich nun die Questbelohnungen Hammer der geläuterten Flamme anschaut, sieht man: "Hey, der hat genau die Stats die ich brauche für meinen Shadow." Und nebenbei knappe 200 Zaubermacht mehr. 

Wenn ich mir die derzeitigen Drops in ICC anschaue, gibts nix vergleichbares, da die Werte schlichtweg nicht passen. Und ja ich würde das Teil auch im AH kaufen, wenns denn mal drin wäre...


----------



## Kronis (16. Dezember 2009)

Am ersten Tag ist der Schwertgriff in fast jeder ID gedroppt und war für ca 5000 Gild im Auktionshaus zu bekommen.Da ich von der hohen Droprate gehört habe wollte ich es mir selbst farmen und bin jetzt schon ziemlich angepisst das diese verringert wurde.Jeden Tag besuche ich die Instanzen in denen der Griff droppen kann aber ich werde es wohl niemals mehr droppen sehen.Der AH Preis liegt jetzt bei ca 15.000 - 20.000 Gold :-(


----------



## Æxodus (16. Dezember 2009)

Tjo bei mir will es auch net dropen. Bei mir wollte sogar bis zum Onypatch das Quel'Serra Buch (Kompendium des Drachentötens) net mal drope. hab es einfach bis dato aus Prinzip gefarmt um es mal drope zu sehe, denn zu Classic Zeiten war ich jeden Tag sehr oft in allen Flügeln drin um es zu bekommen. Tjo Arschgeleckt Bonanza nennt man das wohl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Æxo


----------



## Vagiflor (16. Dezember 2009)

genomchen was bringt dir die abgeschlossene q Reihe wenn du den Griff nicht hast, lol. Auserdem muss in jedem qest der Reihe den griff bzw. die weiterentwicklung des Schwertes benutzen, also kein griff keine Q-Reihe.

ich bin trotzdem noch guter Hoffnung den griff zu bekommen, ich habs irgendwie im Urin das ich den diese Woche bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (16. Dezember 2009)

Vagiflor schrieb:


> genomchen was bringt dir die abgeschlossene q Reihe wenn du den Griff nicht hast, lol.



Eine abgeschlossen Questreihe bringt es einem, die nach Aussagen einiger sehr schön designed wurde.
So kann jeder Spieler die Questreihe machen, aber nicht jeder bekommt die Waffe. Ich finde die Idee sehr gut,
da mich die Questreihe auch interessiert.


----------



## Bullock_ (16. Dezember 2009)

Nun, ich halte es immer noch für einen Fake, dass der Schwertgriff bereits auf die Liveserver draufgespielt wurde. Bin nun schon seit Patchday am farmen, noch nicht gedroppt, auch noch keinen gesehen, der mit dem Schwert rumgelaufen ist. Was soll's?

Ich kann mich zumindest noch vom Testserver erinnern, dass der Griff damals vom ersten Trashmob gedroppt ist, alle hatten need, ich (DK Tank) hatte es bekommen, worauf dann zwei der DDs fragten, was ich doch für ein arroganter Egomane sei und ihnen einfach ihr Item wegwürfeln würde (wir alle hatten Need, wohlgemerkt) und haben danach die Gruppe verlassen. Der Heiler lag zumindest auf dem Boden vor Lachen, man konnte das Item damals immerhin vom Händler erwerben.

Und wenn das auf dem PTR, wo die eigene Leistung sowiso nach ein paar Woche gelöscht wird, passiert, dann will ich nicht wissen, was auf den Liveservern für ein geflame kommt, wenn das ding dann mal in einer Randomgruppe droppt...


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Jop, wie Baru dir erklärte, Vagiflor, so meinte ich das. Dann is es halt als Finales Item kein Schwertgriff, sondern von mir aus ein Amboss, den man in den neuen Inis gedropt kriegt, als letztes abschliessendes Item, das dann die Droppchance vom jetzigen Schwertgriff hat und Seelengebunden ist. Somit rennen genausoviele mit den Waffen rum wie jetzt mit dem Unterschied, das jeder die nette Questreihe machen kann. So ist die Questreihe nur denen vorbehalten, die 15k+ Gold haben, oder Dropp- und Lootglück in der HeroIni haben, was ich nicht gut finde, nicht so schlimm, als das ich gleich ein Mimimi-Lied singen würde, aber ich würde die Questreihe genausogerne machen, genauso wie ich die Undercity Questreihe genossen habe.


----------



## ruvon1 (16. Dezember 2009)

> Nun ist es zwischen 15k und 20k Gold im AH.... eigentlich schon fast eine Unverschämtheit, wenn z.B. ein Priester darauf Bedarf würfelt (wie jeder in der Gruppe) um es dann im AH teuer zu verkaufen.Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Questitem 1. BOP sein und 2. sollten nur die Klassen darauf Bedarf anmelden können, die das Schwert hinterher auch benutzen können.


schon mal überlegt des priester des auch tragen können?


----------



## RedShirt (16. Dezember 2009)

Bullock_ schrieb:


> Nun, ich halte es immer noch für einen Fake, dass der Schwertgriff bereits auf die Liveserver draufgespielt wurde. Bin nun schon seit Patchday am farmen, noch nicht gedroppt, auch noch keinen gesehen, der mit dem Schwert rumgelaufen ist. Was soll's?



In Dalaran schon öfter im Chat gesehen "xxx hat Quelblubb neu geschmiedet" ... und einige mit dem Ding am Buckel liefen mir auch schon über den Weg.

Drop hab ich allerdings nie gesehen bisher in geschätzten 15 HC Runs.


----------



## Godan LiHar (16. Dezember 2009)

ruvon1 schrieb:


> schon mal überlegt des priester des auch tragen können?



An alle, die meinen Priester, Schamanen und Dudus dürften kein Need auf das Item machen.
Erst informieren, dann rummeckern.
Für die Klassen, die keine Schwerter tragen können, gibt es nen Streitkolben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Als hat jeder need auf den Schwertgriff.


----------



## Icejumper (16. Dezember 2009)

Einige hier sind nämlich der Meinung, das wenn *sie* das Schwert haben, braucht es kein Anderer mehr.
Sonst haben sie ja nix zum Angeben.
Aber das auch Andere das Schwert/Kolben haben wollen jukt diese Spieler nicht.

Und genau diese Leute vergessen auch, das es Menschen gibt die Arbeiten müssen/dürfen, und nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit haben um WoW zocken zu können.

Ich selber arbeite auch den ganzen Tag und hab also nur 3-4 std. am Abend Zeit zum Zocken.

*Ich denke mal JEDER hat ein Recht auf das Schwert*


----------



## Capaal (16. Dezember 2009)

Die Droprate soll so bei 1% liegen munkelt man.


----------



## Icejumper (16. Dezember 2009)

Capaal schrieb:


> Die Droprate soll so bei 1% liegen munkelt man.



Ich denke mal eher bei 0,1%
Denn auch ich habs noch nie gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maerad (16. Dezember 2009)

Droprate wurde per Patch angehoben, die non-elite skells in den Gruben droppen keine Epics mehr und Quel is nun ne legendäre Waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(quelle mmo-champion.com)


----------



## Lari (16. Dezember 2009)

Die Waffe ist nun einzigartig, nicht legendär.


----------



## captsharky (16. Dezember 2009)

/sign@Icejumper

Der Witz is folgender... fast JEDER ausser Tank braucht eine der Belohnungen.

Und wenn ich grad mit dem Main retri unterwegs bin (mit Doppelklingenschlächter aus pdk 25) und das Questitem doppen würde,.. sorry dann mache ich Bedarf für meinen Twink (Mage) . Mit dem Mage in der Ini sowieso !

Und wenn mir dann jemand sagen würde: Ey Du hast schon eine Hammer Axt ..warum need ?

Dann würde ich sagen : Erstens.. weil im Normalfall das Item besser is als meine Axt (also hätte ich need)..und außerdem wirds zu (schätzungsweise) 80 % eh nur verkauft. Also Wayne ?


mfg 
Sharky


----------



## usopp1991 (16. Dezember 2009)

dass ich doch kein problem. schon beim ersten flügel von icc dürften alle klassen mit genug waffen eingedeckt sein ^^ also sich den kopf wegen dem ding zu zerbrechen bringts auch nicht. wenns droppt droppts, sonst halt icc farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht auch mit ner 245er waffe locker.


----------



## Chinchin91 (16. Dezember 2009)

naja an und für sich ist die questreihe nicht sonderlich schwer. man hat es noch nicht mal mit irgendwelchen starken gegnern zu tun oder muss tausende von gold investieren. eigentlich braucht man nur ein bisschen zeit und glück das man gute leute für die inis findet mehr nicht. hab en ele/heal shami und bin eigentlich sehr glücklich mit dem caster kolben


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Öhh habt ihr schonmal daran gedacht, dass es auch DK Tanks gibt, die sehr wohl was mit der Axt anfangen können? Sogar sehr gut was mit der Axt anfangen können. Also ist in gewisser Weise schon ein Tank dabei!


----------



## Klirk (16. Dezember 2009)

Das ist auch gut so das die drop rate runter geschraubt wurde. ich fänds dämlich wenn jeder gimp praktisch für nix und wieder nix ne 251er Waffe hinterher geschmissen bekommt !!!


----------



## Seneca (16. Dezember 2009)

Klirk schrieb:


> Das ist auch gut so das die drop rate runter geschraubt wurde. ich fänds dämlich wenn jeder gimp praktisch für nix und wieder nix ne 251er Waffe hinterher geschmissen bekommt !!!



Wie soll der Drop zwischen Gimp und Nicht-Gimp unterscheiden?
Aber Du hast schon Recht Itemlevel = Skill
/ironie off

Auch wenn es ein Multiplayerspiel ist kann man den Mitspielern was gönnen!
Ich finde es besser sich darauf zu konzentrieren sein Equip zu verbessern, als darauf anderen das bessere Equip zu neiden.


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Jop, da stimme ich dir zu Seneca. Bevor ihr euch um den Splitter im Auge des anderen kümmert, entfernt doch erstmal den Uhrwald aus euren eigenen Augen^^ Is doch völlig Latte, was die anderen haben. Ob denen das Item abgenommen wird oder nicht bringt den Neider kein bisschen näher an sein Ziel.


----------



## Kafka (16. Dezember 2009)

öhm ich versteh den Aufriss jetzt nicht, wenn das Addon kommt wird das Schwert auch schnell als billiger Crap bezeichnet weils neue um einiges bessere Items gibt.


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Von welchem Addon sprichst du Kafka? Wenn Cataclysm rauskommt und bis dahin keine bessere Axt dropped, als die aus der Quest, dann kann was gewaltig ned stimmen.


----------



## j4ckass (16. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Von welchem Addon sprichst du Kafka? Wenn Cataclysm rauskommt und bis dahin keine bessere Axt dropped, als die aus der Quest, dann kann was gewaltig ned stimmen.



Tuts aber, siehe ICC:
http://db.mmo-champion.com/i/50709/bryntro...e-bone-arbiter/
http://db.mmo-champion.com/i/50727/bloodfall/
http://db.mmo-champion.com/i/50603/cryptmaker/

Die Quel'Delar Waffen sind zwar recht nett und wenn man noch kein 250er Waffe hat auch ganz gut. Aber in ICC gibts mindestens genau so gute Waffen. Is halt einfach eine Alternative für alle "Nicht-Raidenden".


----------



## Funkydiddy (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lol dann binich mit 6k ja noch gut dran >.<



auf durotan stand er am tag nach patch für 35k drine(alli seite)


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

Jackass, sry, war nicht ganz ersichtlich, aber mein Post galt eher sarkastisch.
Du schreibst was ich denke^^


----------



## uomosato (16. Dezember 2009)

"Rückkehr zu Myralion Sonnenfeuer" Bis hier hin konnte ich quest machen


"Das Schwert neu schmieden" bekomm ich aber nciht ???


----------



## sixninety69 (16. Dezember 2009)

" Wenn Du kein verdammter Casual bist, kommst doch eh locker an was besseres. Was jammerst also ? "

Sicher komm ich locker an was besseres, nur kriegen irgendwelche Kinder das Ding gedroppt und kriegen entweder 30k Gold für garnix oder dürfen eine echt geile Qreihe machen die sie garnicht zu schätzen wissen!! Und die gimpen dann mit dem Schwert rum während alle anderen Spieler total benachteiligt werden! Das ist keine Fairness :/

Wenn Blizz hergehen würde und jeden 10. Spieler in Wow einfach 50k Gold auf einen ihrer Chars schicken würde für garnix, wäre das Fair für die anderen 90%???

Also laber nit und stfu ;D


----------



## MoVedder (16. Dezember 2009)

Aktuelle Dropchance lieg bei 0,01%.


mfG


----------



## Æzørt (16. Dezember 2009)

ich hab noch nen lv.232 kolben und den aus pdok 10 wurde mir schon 3 mal weggerollt -.- deswegen hätte ich das schwert gerne leider droppt es nicht und ich bin nich bereit es für 18k gold zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> na toll dann muss ich wohl das scheißteil doch für 6k im aha kaufen -.- narf


Auf welchen Realm spielst du denn? 
Selbst auf Malorne geht der nicht unter 25k über die virtuelle Theke!

Am Patchday hatte ich auf Arygos und Malorne ingesamt dreimal das Glück, hab aber keinen verkauft... ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Dezember 2009)

sixninety69 schrieb:


> Sicher komm ich locker an was besseres, nur kriegen irgendwelche Kinder das Ding gedroppt und kriegen entweder 30k Gold für garnix oder dürfen eine echt geile Qreihe machen die sie garnicht zu schätzen wissen!! Und die gimpen dann mit dem Schwert rum während alle anderen Spieler total benachteiligt werden! Das ist keine Fairness :/



wo bist du benachteiligt, wenn ein anderer die questreihe mit dem schwert macht?



> Aktuelle Dropchance lieg bei 0,01%.
> 
> 
> mfG


wenn man keine ahnung hat... die wurde gestern wieder erhöht


----------



## Palarius01 (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habs leider nicht droppen sehn und habe am PTR nicht gespielt.
Darum würd ich gerne die Questreihe machen...ja ich würd das item zurückgeben für die Q-Reihe
bin halt so einer der lange schöne Questreihen und Pre Events mag(mein einziges pre event war Ony..schnell vor wotlk geschnappt^^)
um was geht es dann haupsächlich bei der Q-Reihe, da ich es zu 90% nicht bekommen weder droppen sehen werde?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (16. Dezember 2009)

Also am ersten Tag war ich nicht drin und in den folgenden Tagen sind nicht mal Randomepics gedroppt, die scheinen aber wieder besser zu droppen hatte in einer ID HdR schon 2. Und auch sonst sind noch 2- 3 Gedroppt.

Ich denk mal die dropchance so extrem zu senken war nur ne sofortmassnahme ich hoffe mal sie ist wieder auf ein vernünftiges Mass erhöht worden.


----------



## Doonna (16. Dezember 2009)

Ist heut bei nem Kumpel gedroppt, außerdem laufen auf Frostwolf längst zig leute mit dem teil rum, schon lang uninteressant, und sowieso 251 ist nicht das maß aller dinge, wird bald genauso abgefarmt wie pdk10er.


----------



## Moktheshock (16. Dezember 2009)

also auf maly kommt auch im 10 min takt das gelaber das jemand wieder den zahnstocher hat xD


----------



## Finsterniss (16. Dezember 2009)

Naja am Patchday hätte man glatt denken können, Blizz hätte es per Post verschickt. Jetzt ist ruhe, gehe mit all meinen Chars dort rein und schau obs dropt. Abwarten Tee trinken, seht es als Epische Quest an.


----------



## turageo (17. Dezember 2009)

Funkydiddy schrieb:


> auf durotan stand er am tag nach patch für 35k drine(alli seite)



Das gleiche auf Thrall... 34999g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal sehen, wann das Teil bei mir dropt. Bringt mir zwar nicht wirklich viel mitm Mage und mitm Tank sowieso nicht, aber die Q-Reihe hätt ich schon gern gemacht.

MfG


----------



## sixninety69 (17. Dezember 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wo bist du benachteiligt, wenn ein anderer die questreihe mit dem schwert macht?



Bin ich nicht, hab ich auch nicht behauptet, nur jeder der am Patchday keine Zeit zum Zocken hatte da das RL dazwischenfunkt ist benachteiligt gegenüber denen, die am Patchday das Ding aufgrund der ewig hohen Droprate bekommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testserver waren wohl lang genug on um sowas zu testen, und Blizz betreibt WoW schon mehrere Jahre, da sollten solche Fehler nicht mehr passieren! 

Jetzt muss man für das Ding ewig farmen um es zu bekommen, während andere das einfach mal so 3-4 mal am Patchday haben droppen sehen :O
Das ist wohl benachteiligt?!


----------



## Moralkator (17. Dezember 2009)

gestern gabs bei uns ne Mitteilung, dass die Dropchance wieder etwas erhöht wurde.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Dezember 2009)

langsam überleg ich echt ob ich das teil ned verkaufen soll das ding gibt ja kohle ohne ende Oo


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn ich das Ding gedroppt krieg besteht die gute, sehr gute Chance, dass es direkt verkauft wird.

a) so toll is die Waffe auch ned, da is die Questreihe besser. und
b) was hör ich da? 35k Gold für das Teil? Und die Leute kaufen das? Ab ins AH damit, bei erhöhter Dropchance besteht ja gute Möglichkeit, das ich das Teil nochmal krieg, wenns uninteressanter geworden ist. Dann kann ich die Questreihe immernoch machen.


----------



## Urengroll (17. Dezember 2009)

Also langsam glaube ich, das ich das Teil für viel G im AH verkaufen werde, sollte es jemals droppen.
Warum nicht mit der Dummheit anderer Gold machen....................^^


----------



## valibaba (17. Dezember 2009)

Da ich eh am ICC Raiden bin ist es nur eie Frage der Zeit, bis ich etwas gleichwertiges oder sogar besseres bekomme... sollte ich es dennoch erhalten, bekommts mein Twink.


----------



## MoonFrost (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollt mir das ding holen. Aber dann ist Nibelung gleich am 1 Tag von 3.3 gedroppt, und ich hab das schwert sein lassen^^


----------



## Rolandos (17. Dezember 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Also langsam glaube ich, das ich das Teil für viel G im AH verkaufen werde, sollte es jemals droppen.
> Warum nicht mit der Dummheit anderer Gold machen....................^^



LOL, mir ist aufgefallen das Gold nicht das A+O in WOW ist und zu nichts zu gebrauchen ist, außer um mal was zu reppen oder ein paar Tränke zu besorgen. Was also will man mit 10000sende von Gold.  Wenn jemand so dumm ist, so ein Teil was am Ende eine gute Waffe bring, OK es gibt bessere, nur wegen dem Spielgold zu vertickern, darf nicht mehr auf Raids mitgenommen werden. Der bekommt eine Sperre bis er die vertickte Waffe hat. 

Wie kann man es bloß Geil finden, beim Gold eine 5 stellige Zahl zu haben, dafür aber eine schlechtere Ausrüstung hat. Ist Eh nur Spielgold.
Sollte da Ding bei mir dropen und ich es bekommen, wird der Quest gemacht und die Waffe abgeriffen, bei wiederholtem dropen und sollte ich es bekommen, wird es an gute Freunde weitergegeben. Da die dann auch besser gerüstet sind, kann man auch entspannter Raiden. Was mit 40000 Gold oder mehr auf dem Konto, sicher nicht möglich ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Dezember 2009)

ja und wir mögen halt gold 

zudem sind meine reppkosten mit ICC enorm in die höhe geschossen :/


----------



## Rolandos (17. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja und wir mögen halt gold
> 
> zudem sind meine reppkosten mit ICC enorm in die höhe geschossen :/



Siehste, das ist auch ein Grund nicht zu verkaufen. Bessere Waffe, Gegner schneller down, weniger Repkosten -> Goldgewinn.  Bedeutet auch, bessere Waffe mehr DPS, weniger Heilerstreß weniger Trank verbrauch -> Goldgewinn.
Kannst ja den Mitspielern von dem Verkaufserlös die Repkosten erstatten.


----------



## Dröms (17. Dezember 2009)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Nach dem in den ersten Stunden Randomepics in den neuen 5er Heros wie blöd gedroppt sind (unter anderem besagtes Questitem) hat Blizz mit einem Patch die droppchance runtergeschraubt.
> 
> Ganz grosses Kino Blizz
> 
> ...



auch du und viele andere müssen lernen, dass man im leben nicht alles haben kann.


----------



## Da Magic (17. Dezember 2009)

> na toll dann muss ich wohl das scheißteil doch für 6k im aha kaufen -.- narf




sorry aber 6k für ne wafffe die auf pdk 25er niveau ist, ist noch mehr als billig. kanst froh sein das der verkäufer die net für nen angemessenen preis von 20k und mehr ins ah stellt


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

6k is bei der 251er Waffe geschenkt.


----------



## DerMilchmann (17. Dezember 2009)

*Ich wollt mir das ding holen. Aber dann ist Nibelung gleich am 1 Tag von 3.3 gedroppt, und ich hab das schwert sein lassen^^ *


Nibelung ist schrott, die valkyr macht alle 1,4 sec. 1k dmg is doch lächerlich bei 1% procc-chance


----------



## Cobrastrike (17. Dezember 2009)

sixninety69 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Irgendwelche Casuals haben das Ding jetz in Arsch gesteckt bekommen oder Gimpen mit nem Chopper rum deswegen :O
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol, Geh mal zum Psychiater, danach zur Suchtberatung und schließlich in irgentein 3.Welt Land. Um mal wieder ein gesünderes Verhältniss zu deiner Umwelt zu bekommen.

Back to Topic:
Ich gönne es jemdem der es hat und Punkt. 
0,1%, 1% oder 2% Dropchance ist auch Wurscht. Schön das Teil zu bekommen, aber das ist nicht alles.
Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch.


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. Dezember 2009)

Also da ich ja was sowas angeht eher hinterm Mond lebe hab ich mir das Teil (für meinen Hexer und ggf. auf Mage) mal angeschaut. Sieht eigentlich ganz nice aus. Nur schade dass Priester keine Schwerter Tragen können und wer jetzt auch hier wie in den Datenbank Kommentaren damit kommt Priester haben ja nen Legendären Streitkolben

Pustekuchen!

Bevor ich das ding aus Ulduar 25 oder PdOk habe mit meiner Kleinen Priesterin ist das 7. Addon schon draußen und Schweine und was weis ich für Mobs Droppen im startgebiet Standart mäßig irgendwelche Epixxe oder wie es immer ist man kommt in ein "Neues" Gebiet Killt ein Mob und der Grüne Gegenstand ist 10 mal besser als das Lila Schwert oder  (Insert hier Waffe) welche man sich mühselig mit 3 Potentiel anneden Klassen die jene Waffe tragen können auch noch Prügelt gewonnen hat ob nu durch DKP oder erwürfelt.

Hoffe mal in ICC wirds für Heiler was ähnlich nettes geben.

mfg


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab nur mal kurz 'ne Frage bezüglich der aktuellen Dropchance. Vllt. hat das schon mal jemand geschrieben aber ich wollte mir jetzt nicht alle 7 Seiten auf einmal durchlesen und hoffe einfach mal darauf, dass jemand so nett ist, diese Information einfach noch mal kurz und prägnant hier zu posten. Ich hatte ja mal die Information, dass die ursprüngliche Dropchance bei etwa 4% lag und von Blizz dann auf 0,01 % gesenkt wurde. Jetzt soll sie ja angeblich wieder bei ca. 1-2 % liegen. Ist das so korrekt?


----------



## -Baru- (17. Dezember 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Nur schade dass Priester keine Schwerter Tragen können und wer jetzt auch hier wie in den Datenbank Kommentaren damit kommt Priester haben ja nen Legendären Streitkolben



Aber aus dem Schwertgriff kann man sich doch auch einen Streitkolben für Priester machen lassen oO
edit: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=50051#reward-for


----------



## Stevie6666 (17. Dezember 2009)

zu dem legendären priester kolben...
es ist nicht der aus ulduar gemeint in der datenbank, sondern die alternative zum schwert...die die priester bekommen können... wenn mir noch weiter langweilig ist, dann poste ich gleich noch n link...

edit: ahh, da isser ja schon http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=50051

edit2: gleicher gedanke baru ^^


----------



## Rolandos (17. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> LoL (um mal bei deinem Sprachstil zu bleiben), warum sollte dich das was angehn rofl, Rolandos? Was is bitte daran "LOL" wenn jemand gerne Gold in dem Game macht.



Weil es Blödsinn, und nicht notwendig ist. Ja ist klar WoW ist blödsinn.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibt es genügend Dinge, die viel Gold kosten.
> Und du wirst dann auch der erste sein, der in Cataclysm rumschreit, wie teuer das und das ist. Ausserdem reppt man nicht nur mit gold und kauft sich tränke, man holt sich als Raider auch mal Sockel Entchants oder deren Mats.



Komisch, sehr komisch, da musst du etwas völlig falsch machen, ich habe nur einen Main und keine Goldprobleme. Wobei sich seine Barschaft im unteren 4stelligen Bereich bewegt, er ist voll gesockelt, verzaubert und hat immer was zu Futtern und zu saufen.  
Und was Cataclysm angeht, das ist noch lange hin.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Und du musst ja mächtig Raiderfahrung haben, wenn du sagst man kann entspannter raiden, nur weil 5 deiner Kollegen DIESE Waffen haben. Ja klar, es sind diese Waffen die deinen Skill ausmachen. Und du kannst dir ja gerne jetzt die Waffe besorgen, ich mach das halt dann in nem Monat, wenn bis dahin nix besseres kam.



Ähm, jo, zumindest kann man sagen wenn der Schaden gut ist, ist es einfacher, entspannender, anstatt zweimal aus einer Pfütze zu rennen, man das nur einmal braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Genomchen schrieb:


> In der Zwischenzeit vertick ich das Ding im AH. Klar werde ich es ned für 30k verticken, das is einfach nur utopisch. Aber wenn ich das krieg bin ich schon am überlegen, ob ich es ned für 10-15k Gold ins AH stell. Das ist in meinen Augen ein angemessener Preis.



Wenn du meinst.



Genomchen schrieb:


> Und ich weiss auch ned wie erfolgreich du raidest, aber ich würde so nen Paramilitären Typen wie DICH nie in nen Raid mitnehmen, weil ich solche Einstellungen hasse. Im ersten Moment sieht es so aus, wie wenn du nach dem Motto "Ich raide nicht für mich sondern für den Raid" raidest. Und dann kommen da so Aussagen, wie der bekäme eine Sperre bis er die Waffe hätte. Solche Pappenheimer sind mir die liebsten und wenn dann de dritte Wipe is wird dann der DDler ausgewechelt, weil er ned 3 dps mehr gemacht hat?



Die Sperre würde auch nur wirken, wenn man weis, das er die gute Waffe vertickert hat. Schlechtere Waffe belastet den Raid, genauso wie ein schlechter Spieler. 

Tja, wenn man nicht unbedingt eine gute Waffe verkauft, kommte es wahrscheinlich auch nicht zu 3 Wipes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die 3DPS fehlen dann auch nicht.


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Achso, also willst du mir sagen - nimm mich bitte als Beispiel - wenn ich meine Gelve von Anub (Itemelevel 245) nicht gegen die Zweihandaxt (Itemlevel 251) tausche (bei der ich lediglich nen plus von 1 Ausdauer hätte und nen Ausweich - Parry Tausch), sondern auf die 10 HP pfeife, den Questgegenstand verkaufen würde und ich in deiner Gilde wär, dass ich dann ne Raidsperre kriegen würde? Sag mal, wie stellst du dich bitte dar oO? Für nen wahren Raider is die Questreihe viel interessanter als die Waffen selber. Wer immer Pech mit dem Waffendropp und -loot hat, der hat hiermit eine Alternative. Aber nen Raidplatz abhängig von diesen Waffen zu machen, is, naja, schwach. Und dich gehts nichts, aber auch rein garnichts an, was ein Gildenmate mit seinem gedroppten Schwertgriff macht. Klar, wenn der Typ ne Naxx Waffe hat, is das was anderes, dann wär die Waffe ganz gut für ihn. Aber auch da wärs nicht deine Sache, was er damit macht. Er zahlt für seinen Account nicht du. Er macht mit seinen Items was er will und es ist nicht Siegesabhängig, ob jemand die Waffe trägt oder nicht. Ausserdem kann er das Ding wieder gedropped bekommen, wenn ers vertickt hat. Naja, du kannst das in deiner Gilde Hand haben wie du willst. Mich wärst du jedenfalls schnell los bei solchen Allüren.
Und es käme nicht zu 3 Wipes, wenn man nicht gute Waffen verkaufen würde?? Hey ich lass es, so nen blöden Satz hab ich schon lang nimmer gelesen. Lass raten, deine Überzeugung ist Equip=Skill? Ne lassen wirs, bevor noch negative Kacke beginnt.


----------



## MoonFrost (17. Dezember 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> LOL, mir ist aufgefallen das Gold nicht das A+O in WOW ist und zu nichts zu gebrauchen ist, außer um mal was zu reppen oder ein paar Tränke zu besorgen. Was also will man mit 10000sende von Gold.  Wenn jemand so dumm ist, so ein Teil was am Ende eine gute Waffe bring, OK es gibt bessere, nur wegen dem Spielgold zu vertickern, darf nicht mehr auf Raids mitgenommen werden. Der bekommt eine Sperre bis er die vertickte Waffe hat.
> 
> Wie kann man es bloß Geil finden, beim Gold eine 5 stellige Zahl zu haben, dafür aber eine schlechtere Ausrüstung hat. Ist Eh nur Spielgold.
> Sollte da Ding bei mir dropen und ich es bekommen, wird der Quest gemacht und die Waffe abgeriffen, bei wiederholtem dropen und sollte ich es bekommen, wird es an gute Freunde weitergegeben. Da die dann auch besser gerüstet sind, kann man auch entspannter Raiden. Was mit 40000 Gold oder mehr auf dem Konto, sicher nicht möglich ist.



Du bist n spinner^^ Das sind alles nur virtuelle sachen egal ob gold oder equip. Es ist beides NICHTS wert. Und wenn man für das ding 35k gold bekommt wie alle schreiben, kann man sich von dem gold ein komplettes epicset aus rnddrops zusammenkaufen, was ein deutlich besserer push als son gammliges schwert ist.



DerMilchmann schrieb:


> *Ich wollt mir das ding holen. Aber dann ist Nibelung gleich am 1 Tag von 3.3 gedroppt, und ich hab das schwert sein lassen^^ *
> 
> 
> Nibelung ist schrott, die valkyr macht alle 1,4 sec. 1k dmg is doch lächerlich bei 1% procc-chance



Erstens mal schlägt die für 1,2k zu. Das sind immerhin 24k dmg, die du einfach so mehr machst. Ich hab infight bis jetzt immer mehr als 2proggs gehabt bei bosskämpfen. Meistens sehr viel mehr. Teilweise 3 valkyren paralel. Es ist nicht begrenst, wie viele hintereinander spawnen können. Also kannst du bei einer 1sekündigen casttime bis zu 30 valkyren auf einmal haben. Vielleicht hab ich einfach nur viel glüxk. Aber es ist auf jeden fall ein starker dmgpush.


----------



## Booldwish (17. Dezember 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/13415/WoW-Qu...-Chance-erhoeht

da lösch das thema und gut is man MIMIMIMIIIIOIIIIIIIIIII

anders gehts nicht in wow

INFORMIEREN staat mimimiiiiiiii


----------



## Rabaz (17. Dezember 2009)

Klirk schrieb:


> Das ist auch gut so das die drop rate runter geschraubt wurde. ich fänds dämlich wenn jeder gimp praktisch für nix und wieder nix ne 251er Waffe hinterher geschmissen bekommt !!!



Lass mich raten......DU hast es schon oder ?


----------



## greenoano (17. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich hab den Schwertgriff bekommen und wollte ihn verkaufen und die Leute kommen mit 200g Geboten an. Oo Und wnen ich schreibe ich will 15k Gold dafür im Handelschannel dann werd ich voll weggeflamed was ich fürn ASsi wär, dass ich das Teil so teuer verkaufe. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Ragnaroeck (17. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hatte gestern mit meinem DK auch Dropluck  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich nun die Q-Reihe selber machen will, oder ob ich das Ding ins AH stelle. 

Zur Zeit lauf ich mit dem 2-Hand-Schwertchen aus PDK 10er rum. Klar wäre Quel Delar ne DPS-Verbesserung, aber auch eine die sich lohnt auf 20+ K zu verzichten die man hier im Forum ja so liest??? Weil viel Zeit zum zocken hab ich auf Grund von RL leider nicht, d.h. das wäre für mich waaaaaahnsinnig viel Gold. Da komm ich sonst nie im Leben dran und mitm nächsten Patch ist das gute Schwertchen bestimmt auch relativ schnell ausgetauscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Also ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen, wenn teuer verkaufen dann jetzt. Ich sag mal in spätestens 2 Wochen hat das entweder jeder schon gedropped bekommen oder es gibt bessere Waffen.


----------



## DasWolti (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde, es ist ne Frechheit, auf das Item Bedarf zu würfeln, um es dann für 15-30k zu verkaufen. Entweder sollte man sich das Schwert oder ein Equivalent dazu holen, denn das sind schließlich die besten Waffen, die man bekommen kann OHNE ICC zu gehen. Und wenn man ICC geht und bereits eine Bessere Waffe hat, dann hat man meiner Meinung keinen Bedarf auf den Griff, sondern sollte Gier wählen. Wenn dann keiner Bedarf hat, sollte man sich innerhalb seiner Gilde mal umschauen, ob jemand das Teil brauchen kann. Denn das macht ein Gemeinschaftsspiel und eine Gute Gilde meiner Meinung nach aus. Oder man macht die Questreihe, die wohl wirklich gut gelungen ist, aus "geschichtlichen" Gründen. Ich selbst habe den Griff noch nicht bekommen, aber sollte er in meine Hände kommen, mach ich die Questreihe. (Hab auch die Hunter-reihe gemacht, obwohl ich schon lang aus dem Bereich raus war, weil ich die Geschichte erleben wollte, und trage heute noch den epischen Köcher.) Und wenn ich dann vielleicht irgendwann nochmal das Glück habe, nochmal in den Besitz des Griffes zu kommen, werde ich in meiner Gilde fragen, wer ihn brauchen kann.

Und wenn ihr mich jetzt vollflamen wollt, weil ich das so sehe, sparts eucht, denn ich hör euch eh nicht zu.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (17. Dezember 2009)

Jaffar schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich hab den Schwertgriff bekommen und wollte ihn verkaufen und die Leute kommen mit 200g Geboten an. Oo Und wnen ich schreibe ich will 15k Gold dafür im Handelschannel dann werd ich voll weggeflamed was ich fürn ASsi wär, dass ich das Teil so teuer verkaufe. Ist das bei euch auch so?



Das sind nur die Deppen.

Mach dir einen Level 1 Twinki - stell das Ding mit dem ins AH für 12 K Start und 15 K Sofortkauf und
dann ist der Griff in 2 - 3 Stunden weg.

Noch...

In zwei - drei Wochen liegen die Preise sicher bei 5 - 7 K.


----------



## Psyli (17. Dezember 2009)

Hab Ihn mir heute morgen für 24999g im AH gekauft (Nozdormu)
Ich habs ja xD....
Werde heute Abend mal die Questreihe erledigen..


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

@DasWolti
Das is doch völlig okay. Ich habe nur was dagegen, wenn man einen Raidplatz abhängig von ausgerechnet dem macht. Und es steht auch jedem frei über ein handelbares Item zu urteilen und zu entscheiden wie er will. Genau wie du tust^^

Edith
Man das hätt ich ned gesagt Psyli. Leute jetzt wisst ihr ja für wieviel es manche kaufen. Meines wird haben Startgebot 20k Sofortkauf 24999


----------



## Traklar (17. Dezember 2009)

Ach kommt Leute, so schlimm ist das Ganze doch gar nicht, war jetzt gute 10x (die ersten 2 Tage alle 3, dann Rdm-Hero in die Inis gekommen) in den 3 Inis und es ist auch gut 7x gedroppt, 3x zu Beginn und dann zwischendurch mal eins. Da es ja für Tanks keine Waffe gibt hab ich es aber immer nen anderen aus der Grp gegeben.


----------



## Littlestream (17. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> na toll dann muss ich wohl das scheißteil doch für 6k im aha kaufen -.- narf



am sonntag (vorm patch also) für 20k im ah vertickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2009)

DasWolti schrieb:


> Ich finde, es ist ne Frechheit, auf das Item Bedarf zu würfeln, um es dann für 15-30k zu verkaufen. Entweder sollte man sich das Schwert oder ein Equivalent dazu holen, denn das sind schließlich die besten Waffen, die man bekommen kann OHNE ICC zu gehen. Und wenn man ICC geht und bereits eine Bessere Waffe hat, dann hat man meiner Meinung keinen Bedarf auf den Griff, sondern sollte Gier wählen. Wenn dann keiner Bedarf hat, sollte man sich innerhalb seiner Gilde mal umschauen, ob jemand das Teil brauchen kann. Denn das macht ein Gemeinschaftsspiel und eine Gute Gilde meiner Meinung nach aus. Oder man macht die Questreihe, die wohl wirklich gut gelungen ist, aus "geschichtlichen" Gründen. Ich selbst habe den Griff noch nicht bekommen, aber sollte er in meine Hände kommen, mach ich die Questreihe. (Hab auch die Hunter-reihe gemacht, obwohl ich schon lang aus dem Bereich raus war, weil ich die Geschichte erleben wollte, und trage heute noch den epischen Köcher.) Und wenn ich dann vielleicht irgendwann nochmal das Glück habe, nochmal in den Besitz des Griffes zu kommen, werde ich in meiner Gilde fragen, wer ihn brauchen kann.
> 
> Und wenn ihr mich jetzt vollflamen wollt, weil ich das so sehe, sparts eucht, denn ich hör euch eh nicht zu.



Seh ich ähnlich. Wer auf den Griff Bedarf würfelt, sollte auch wirklich vorhaben, das Schwert bzw. die Waffe anzulegen. Wer dabei nur an die eigenen Finanzen denkt, soll gefälligst Gier würfeln. Dafür ist diese Funktion da.


----------



## RedShirt (17. Dezember 2009)

Ganz ehrlich:

Wenn das droppt, sollte jeder Bedarf würfeln in der Gruppe.

Falls (hatte noch kein Glück mangels Zeit) das droppt, werde ich das auch mit "Alle Bedarf, hätte ich gesagt." Ansagen. Machen alle Gier, mach ich auch Gier.

Aber das Ding ist nicht bound-on-pickup, insofern -> nützt jedem was.
Und darum gehts.


----------



## Ragnaroeck (17. Dezember 2009)

Genauso wars bei mir in der Gruppe auch - alle haben Bedarf gewürfelt. Waffenitemlvl der Gruppe lag dabei bei 232. War für alle somit die gleiche Voraussetzung.


----------



## Natar (17. Dezember 2009)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Wenn das droppt, sollte jeder Bedarf würfeln in der Gruppe.
> 
> Falls (hatte noch kein Glück mangels Zeit) das droppt, werde ich das auch mit "Alle Bedarf, hätte ich gesagt." Ansagen. Machen alle Gier, mach ich auch Gier.



also wenn alle gier machen würden, hehe, ich sag jetzt nicht was ich würfel würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (17. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> also wenn alle gier machen würden, hehe, ich sag jetzt nicht was ich würfel würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne 1 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (17. Dezember 2009)

Bei so sachen immer Bedarf bei rnd, ich sag sowas aber auch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (17. Dezember 2009)

Entzaubern, oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (18. Dezember 2009)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Auf Dun Morogh, Allianz, gestern für 75k im AH, heute morgen war er weg ..... manche haben echt Kohle ....



Auf Hordenseite war er für Sieben k drin ^^

Ich wußte es doch ! Ihr seid in Wahrheit die bösen !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00blike (18. Dezember 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ach kommt Leute, so schlimm ist das Ganze doch gar nicht, war jetzt gute 10x (die ersten 2 Tage alle 3, dann Rdm-Hero in die Inis gekommen) in den 3 Inis und es ist auch gut 7x gedroppt, 3x zu Beginn und dann zwischendurch mal eins. Da es ja für Tanks keine Waffe gibt hab ich es aber immer nen anderen aus der Grp gegeben.




Ich sag nur Sonnenaccount!!!!!
Ich gehe seid dem patch day mit 3 chars jeden tag alle 3 inis machen + mit glück die als rnd und ich habe das teil nicht einmal gesehen!


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

Der Schwertgriff steht auch noch ganz oben auf meiner Liste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal schaun wann es bei mir soweit sein wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eins steht fest : Ich werde Ihn sicherlich nicht für 1000.sende Gold kaufen ... FATAL !!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Munzale (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe das Teil noch nicht einmal droppen sehen...hätten es nicht einige andere würd ich gar nimmer glauben dass es den Griff gibt.

Die Option ihn zu kaufen hab ich atm gar nicht. Bei uns ist er nicht mehr im AH...
Oder er ist dann immer so schnell weg, dass ich ihn gar nicht sehe.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (18. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir genauso. Jeden Tag bin ich in den 3 Inis drinne und noch nicht einmal dropen gesehen. Und ich hät wirklich mal need drauf, lauf noch immer mit der Schneide des Ruins rum. Obwohl ich nicht übermässig viel Gold habe, würde ich das ding für mich selbst benutzen. Naja an Sonneaccount's bzw Schattenaccount's glaub ich net, ich verfolge eher die Theorie, Sau viel Glück und Sau viel Pech  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Æxo


----------



## Firun (18. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Mehr is da nicht zu sagen. Scheiss Nazi und welcome on my ignore, Total Spastiker!



Hallo liebe WoW Freunde, ich möchte euch bitten sachlich und vor allem freundlich beim Thema zu bleiben , das Zitat da oben ist das genau Gegenteil davon und wurde entfernt, sollte die flamerei zwischen den Usern so weiter gehen und damit die Diskusion schädigen/unterbrechen sehe ich mich gezwungen das Thema zu schließen, danke für euer Verständnis.

/Spam und Offtopic gelöscht


----------



## Senzuality (18. Dezember 2009)

Um die Waffe wird soviel Wirbel gemacht, dabei droppen schon in ICC10 bessere Waffen. Und der Farmaufwand ist geringer. Allerdings hätte ich sie auch gerne, zwar nicht um sie zu benutzen, aber die Questline würde ich schon gerne mal machen, allein wegen dem Sonnenbrunnen(event?).


----------



## Lord Aresius (30. März 2010)

Bevor ich jetzt nen neuen Thread aufmache.

Wieso geht aus der Questreihe keine Einhandtankwaffe hervor ?
Hab das Questitem vorhin erhalten mit meinem Pala Tank. Bevor jetzt diverse Kommentare kommen, ich hab mich bisher nie befasst mit der Questreihe und somit ich auch nicht über die Belohnungen informiert.
Dumm nur das der Pala Tank ein Twink ist und alleine auf seinem Server.

War Blizzard zu faul für jede Klasse eine passende Belohnung zu schaffen ? Hänge gerade ein wenig in der Luft und überleg ob ich das Teil ins AH stelle, was ich aber auch wieder zu schade finde -.-


----------



## Jfizzel (30. März 2010)

Kann ich dir auch net sagen ...
Ich denk das kann dir hier keiner sagen, musste mal ein gm fragen oder so.
Blizz hält das einfach net nötig eine tank waffe zu machen meiner meinnung nach genau wie das der Druide nix von den waffen benutzen kann die rauskommen was auch schon dumm ist.


----------



## Dozr (30. März 2010)

ich weiss ja nich ob du was mit den augen hast aber als ich die quest mit meinem druiden gemacht habe gabs da sehrwohl etwas brauchbares
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=50052
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=50051


----------



## Knallfrosch (30. März 2010)

Bevor du das Teil ins Ah stellst kannst ja vll noch drüber nachdenken ob du´s für sec benötigen kannst 

Ist Ja schließlich eine Zweihandaxt oder ein Einhandhealschwert dabei soviel ich weiß...(wenn ich lüge liegts an meiner unwissenheit)


----------



## Lord Aresius (30. März 2010)

Knallfrosch schrieb:


> Bevor du das Teil ins Ah stellst kannst ja vll noch drüber nachdenken ob du´s für sec benötigen kannst
> 
> Ist Ja schließlich eine Zweihandaxt oder ein Einhandhealschwert dabei soviel ich weiß...(wenn ich lüge liegts an meiner unwissenheit)


Ne, absolut nicht, mein Pala bleibt für immer Tank, niemals Heal oder DD, hab ihm auch kein Dualspec gekauft und das wird auch so bleiben.

Muss ich wohl doch mal zusehen das der Pala getranst wird und dorthin dann auch mein Schurke oder Hexer.... die könnten damit dann noch was anfangen *seufz*


----------



## Knallfrosch (30. März 2010)

Ich schwöre dir es kommt mal die zeit da du einfach nurmal " gemütlich als dd´ler" in eine Ini oder Raid ...damage machn willst. Also kenn es von mir Bin selber Palatank Icc 25 inbegriffen und das schlaucht schon als tank ..dann bin ich mal froh wenn ich zum Beispiel im Weeklyraid "nur" damage machen muss

Muss aber auch sagen hab am anfang auch so gedacht wie du...das mein Pala nur zum tanken da is..und wo´s dann endlich mal pdk ging und ich gesehn hab daskein dd´ler mehr des equip dort drinne braucht und alles entzaubert wurde...ärgert man sich doch schon innerlich..tag später hat ich dd´ler specc..skillung...und des schwert machte mir spass also das aus dem schwertgriff


----------



## Steel (30. März 2010)

ich kann dir sagen warum es kein tank item in der questreihe gibt.... weil das die schwesterklinge
 von quel`serrar (oder so) ist die
 bei ony droppt und weil 
das schon ein tankschwert ist gibts keins bei der questreihe... 
hört sich scheisse an is aber so^^


----------



## Hellfire1337 (30. März 2010)

frednekromatie der feinsten sorte


----------



## MayoAmok (30. März 2010)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> frednekromatie der feinsten sorte




Bist du auch einer derjenigen, der dem Fragesteller, der diesen Threead wieder ausgegraben hat, um seine Frage zu stellen, empfohlen hätte, die Suchfunktion zu benutzen, hätte er einen neuen Thread zum Thema erstellt?


Ich glaube, ja.


----------



## Lord Aresius (30. März 2010)

Hellfire1337 schrieb:


> frednekromatie der feinsten sorte


ROFL, da nutzt man die Suchfunktion mit dem Begriff "Quel´Dalar" , findet 18 Treffer, nimmt sich nen passenden Thread und dann wird auch gemeckert.

also wie man es macht, man macht es falsch *verständnislos kopfschüttel*

@Knallfrosch: 

mein Main ist auch Tank, Blut DK *G* wenn ich DD machen will, dann nehm ich meinen Schurken oder Hexer ^^


----------



## interloper1 (12. Mai 2010)

Ich würde halt liebend gerne die Questreihe machen, aber ich kann mich irgendwie nicht überwinden 11K gold dafür auszugeben. Auf Mannoroth schwanken die Preise zwischen 10-12K. Das finde ich einfach zu viel.

Ausserdem wäre es eh nur für meinen Twink.


----------



## Gacet (12. Mai 2010)

Jo, auf Mannoroth kannste die Preise erstmal knicken...

Bräuchte dat Ding auch 3x für Twinks...aber jeweils mindestens 11k Gold dafür ausgeben ? Isses mir nit wert.
Ich geh dann weiter Icc und warte bis meine Waffen droppen und ich sie bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (12. Mai 2010)

[Thread-] Nekromantie ist in der EU ausdrücklich verboten!!!


----------



## Regine55 (12. Mai 2010)

Am Anfang von ICC hab ich ja noch verstanden, dass man 10-15k für die Waffe ausgibt. Aber warum jetzt für eine 251er Waffe so viel gold ausgeben, wenn man rdm 25er locker 6 Bosse schafft?


----------



## tuerlich (12. Mai 2010)

zum glück hab ich zwei am patchday bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einen hab ich für die geile questreihe hergenommen und den anderen für 15k gold verkauft xD

nach dem drop-nerf hab ich ihn nie weider gesehen Oo


----------



## Masterio (12. Mai 2010)

ich habe dreimal diese waffe geshen, 1 * gier gemacht und die restlichen zwei bekommen....davon habe ich eine für 15k verkauft, die andere verschenkt....


----------



## KInstinct (12. Mai 2010)

Ich habe nicht wie blöde die Ini's gemacht... für 14k G geholt und gut ist. Wer heute nicht G in Massen hat, macht was richtig falsch.


----------



## Ångela (12. Mai 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht wie blöde die Ini's gemacht... für 14k G geholt und gut ist. Wer heute nicht G in Massen hat, macht was richtig falsch.



Kann man so sehen ;-)

Bei mir haben alle 80er das Ding, weil ich keinen Bock habe die alle durch Inis und Raids zu prügeln, so viel Zeit muss dann doch nicht dabei draufgehen, Gold scheffeln ist erheblich einfacher.

Ach ja, auf Ysera kostet die Dinger 9 bis 12k .............. bei sechs 80ern ist das nicht SO viel Gold, selbst wenn man dann noch jeweils die gecrafteten "Schuhe" mit dem urtümlichen Saronit dazu zählt, man muss nur eben wisen WIE macn es macht ;-)


----------



## BlackSun84 (12. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte mir das Schwert auch für knapp 10.000 Gold gekauft. Die Questreihe war es wert und knapp 12.000 Gold habe ich immer noch. Storytechnisch halt eine nette Sache, itemtechnisch könnte ich bessere Schwerter tragen.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (12. Mai 2010)

Æxodus schrieb:


> laber keinen Stuss. Blizz soll dafür sorgen, dass das Ding mind. jeden 3 Inibesuch dropt. Es hiess ja nicht umsonst "Quel'delar für jedermann".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry aber du bist einer dieser Hirnverbrannten Idioten die immer rufen will das will das will das.
Wie ein Kleinkind das nach Milch schreit.
Da krieg ich n Hals wie n Gorilla >.<

Schaut euch dropprate von Furors Kompendiuns an (classic quelsar) 
und dann sagt nochmal was gegen die dropprate.

Wollt doch echt alles in Arsch geschoben bekommen > auf Kerzenständer zeig > wollt ihr den auch in Arsch bekommen? 

Mann mann mann


----------



## Schwarzerritter (12. Mai 2010)

ich  war schon in jeder dieser 3 intanzen ca. 10x und als er entlich gedropt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...hat es der Heiler-Druid weg gewürfelt -.-
seit dem geh ich da nicht mehr rein


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Mai 2010)

Schwarzerritter schrieb:


> ich war schon in jeder dieser 3 intanzen ca. 10x und als er entlich gedropt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warum sollte er auch nicht darauf würfeln... er konnte sich einen netten Heilkolben dafür holen und hat somit das gleiche Recht auf need. Außerdem: ZEHNMAL je Ini?! Wow, ist ja echt viel. War da schon xmal mehr drin und seit dem Dropnerf hab ich ihn nie wieder gesehen (davor dreimal Würfelpech beim Dropp gehabt). Macht aber auch nix, mein Heilpala hat nun endlich die Maulsperre von Modermiene für PvE und Ende des Jammers ist für PvP sogar noch besser geeignet trotz Stufe 245, also juckts mich net mehr so. Aber so langsam orakel ich, dass der Griff wieder entfernt wurde, da er NIRGENDS mehr droppt - oder ich hab wirklich und absolut extremstes Pech.


----------



## Kerasus (12. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe die Waffe nach dem Nerf 5 mal Droppen sehen.
Zwei mal habe ich sie gewonnen.
Die erste die ich gewonnen habe ging an mich wegen der Questreihe.
Die zweite habe ich einem Gildefreund mit dem ich schon 3 Jahre zusammen Spiele geschenkt.
Würde bei dem nächsten Griff auch wieder Bedarf würfeln, aber nicht um mich zu bereichen sondern einen meiner Gildis zu überraschen,der die Waffe/Questreihe noch nicht gemacht hat.

Gruß der Kerasus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiwari (12. Mai 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Am Anfang von ICC hab ich ja noch verstanden, dass man 10-15k für die Waffe ausgibt. Aber warum jetzt für eine 251er Waffe so viel gold ausgeben, wenn man rdm 25er locker 6 Bosse schafft?




Ganz einfach, die Geschichte des Schwertes allein war es schon wert die 12k dafür hinzublättern, dazu kommt noch das ich auf einem RP-Server Spiele und gebürtiger Blutelf-Paladin bin (Außerdem macht einen das ganze Instanz farmen irgendwann so Mürbe das man liebendgern bereit ist ein paar Goldstückchen auszugeben um dann das begehrte Stück endlich in den Händen zu halten). Die Waffe ist also so gut wie geschaffen wie für meinen Charakter, da sind irgendwelche Zahlen vollkommen Irrelevant für mich, Lettern sind da doch schon um einiges interessanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter anderem gibt es einfach Stil-Waffen die es lohnt zu behalten/besitzen.


----------



## BalianTorres (12. Mai 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> für 14k G geholt und gut ist. Wer heute nicht G in Massen hat, macht was richtig falsch.



Und wer dafür 14k gold ausgibt, obwohl selbst in Randomraids in icc 10er oder auch 25er mindestens 6 Bosse drin sind, macht natürlich alles richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (12. Mai 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht wie blöde die Ini's gemacht... für 14k G geholt und gut ist. Wer heute nicht G in Massen hat, macht was richtig falsch.



warum sollte der jenige was falsch machen. Warum so viel gold abgreifen wenn es InGame alles Umsonst gibt ,bis auf die zeit die man investiert um dies zu erreichen, aber dann lieber schnell gold ausgeben (wenn man es hat) und dann seinen Schw...im Recount präsentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba RoXXoR Schurke (12. Mai 2010)

also ich hab fast nur 264er items und die schwertgriff lohnt sich eh net da würd mein gearscore runtergehen


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (12. Mai 2010)

BalianTorres schrieb:


> Und wer dafür 14k gold ausgibt, obwohl selbst in Randomraids in icc 10er oder auch 25er mindestens 6 Bosse drin sind, macht natürlich alles richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt Leute die nunmal nicht raiden weil sie darauf keine Lust haben.



Imba schrieb:


> also ich hab fast nur 264er items und die schwertgriff lohnt sich eh net da würd mein gearscore runtergehen


Und was musst du damit kompensieren?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (12. Mai 2010)

Ich hätt gern die Questreihe gemacht. War auch am ersten Tag in allen 3 Inis und das Ding droppte natürlich wieder nur anderen. Habs solo versucht, war mit Gruppen drin, nie gedroppt. Schade. Dann, einmal, ist es gedroppt! Bumms und alle machen Need. Der Mage bekommts und freut sich noch: juhu, 14k reicher!

Shice, dass das Ding nie bop war. Gehörte sich so.


----------



## Nexilein (12. Mai 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Ich hätt gern die Questreihe gemacht.
> [...]
> Shice, dass das Ding nie bop war. Gehörte sich so.



Sehe ich auch so. 
Die Waffe ist nicht so gut, dass man sie unbedingt für's Equip braucht; das wirklich interessante ist die Questreihe.
Aber da RP und Lore in WoW sowieso immer mehr unter die Räder kommen, ist es nicht verwunderlich wenn der Drop in erster Linie als Weg zum schnellen Gold fungiert.


----------



## Tinkerballa (12. Mai 2010)

das teil zeigt doch nur wieder die gier der leute! zum einen hab ich es zweimal droppen sehen, und jeweils hat es einer gewonnen, der das schwert bereits hatte. und zum andern ist das teil (oder halt die quest) doch keine 11k gold wert! soviel kostet es bei uns immernoch xD meine hexe hatte bereits nach 3 wochen den gefrorenen knochenstachel, da hab ich die leute mit quel delar dann doch wieder nur belächelt...


----------



## Orgoron (12. Mai 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die nunmal nicht raiden weil sie darauf keine Lust haben.



Wenn man nicht Raiden geht brauch man auch die Waffe nicht bei den drei Daylis die es noch gibt wo man Mobs kloppen muss fallen die auch nach 2 Schlägen mit der Waffe aus ner Hero um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------

